# What's a good amount to live on in Spain?



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys.

I know this is a bit of a general question because people spend their money differently, but how much would you reckon is a good amount to live on per month in Spain if you don't have to worry about rent?

Just trying to do calculations in my head :ranger:


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Broadly speaking much the same as the UK. I would think €1000 a month would be OK for a couple if you didn't expect to eat out everyday sort of thing and were not paying rent.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Sirtravelot said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I know this is a bit of a general question because people spend their money differently, but how much would you reckon is a good amount to live on per month in Spain if you don't have to worry about rent?
> 
> Just trying to do calculations in my head :ranger:


If you don't smoke, don't drink a lot, don't run a huge car (chelsea tractor,bmw x5 or the likes), can do without Auntie Bessie's Yorkshire puddings (which, by the way,are made for people who can't mix flour and water) can do without aircon in every room.......You could get by on 800 euros per month.
That includes twice a week having lunch as a 3 to 5 course "Menu del Dia" in a cafe. 

We run a 1.9 diesel renault megane estate, everyday, I take our wee dog into town for her walk(a 4.6 km drive), she gets her stroll, I get a couple of beers, my wife gets peace, I get a chance to improve my Spanish, the dog get a chance to sniff other dog's bums and I can do that all on 2.60 euros per day... not pounds.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

dunmovin said:


> If you don't smoke, don't drink a lot, don't run a huge car (chelsea tractor,bmw x5 or the likes), can do without Auntie Bessie's Yorkshire puddings (which, by the way,are made for people who can't mix flour and water) can do without aircon in every room.......You could get by on 800 euros per month.
> That includes twice a week having lunch as a 3 to 5 course "Menu del Dia" in a cafe.
> 
> We run a 1.9 diesel renault megane estate, everyday, I take our wee dog into town for her walk(a 4.6 km drive), she gets her stroll, I get a couple of beers, my wife gets peace, I get a chance to improve my Spanish, the dog get a chance to sniff other dog's bums and I can do that all on 2.60 euros per day... not pounds.


Sounds brilliant! Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I always say as a rule of thumb that its best to budget initially on how much you spend in the UK and use that as your guide. It may well be a bit less, as things are a bit cheaper, but at the same time you may well do more (go out more, sight see...). For example, I found that altho petrol was cheaper in Spain I spent more on it cos I had to drive alot more. If someone has children, it can be costly if they want to do stuff (theme parks, clubs, electronic games etc which are more expensive....) So its "swings and roundabouts"

Jo xxx


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

My husband and I spend less than 1800 a month. However, that includes two mortgages and all the things that go along with owning two houses (taxes, insurance, maintenance, and utilities).


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

€600 per month for 3 adults and two dogs, but we tend to live economically and the neighbours often offload surplus produce on us.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

How long is a piece of string?

There are as many answers to that question as there are immigrants with their varying lifestyles.

We are two people with a large dog and all in all get through about 3000 euros a month but....

That includes our rent which takes up the largest percentage and I have calculated on a yearly not monthly basis as you must factor in such things as insurance, repairs to vehicles and domestic appliances, new clothing, tax for vehicles, health costs if appropriate, travel outside Spain plus all the unexpected yet inevitable extras that often cost quite large sums as for example when my partner's mother was terminally ill in Scotland and she was flying over at least once a month.

As a rule of thumb imo it's best to overestimate by a third but then I'm uber-cautious...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

One other important consideration, It also depends on the area of Spain you are going to live. 

Here we only have 5% V.A.T. so many things are a lot cheaper than U.K. prices, also if you live away from the tourist traps, prices are also cheaper.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Hepa said:


> One other important consideration, It also depends on the area of Spain you are going to live.
> 
> Here we only have 5% V.A.T. so many things are a lot cheaper than U.K. prices, also if you live away from the tourist traps, prices are also cheaper.


I try to consider 1 euro equal to 1 pound (me being a miserable ,tightarsed Scots git) find I am less miserable whenthe exchange rate works in our favour.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> I try to consider 1 euro equal to 1 pound (me being a miserable ,tightarsed Scots git) find I am less miserable whenthe exchange rate works in our favour.


Which is exactly what we did when planning our move...all calculations on the basis of parity.

But then OH is Glaswegian....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

When I was in the UK last month I found myself mentally converting the cost of things back to euros .... e.g. €3 for a cup of coffee.  Anyone else do this?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> When I was in the UK last month I found myself mentally converting the cost of things back to euros .... e.g. €3 for a cup of coffee.  Anyone else do this?


No...but where did you drink that coffee?? Fortnum and Masons? Harvey Nicks?

I usually pay no more than £1.40 for a cup of coffee....but no way as good as my glass of coffee for 0,80 in our village, I must admit.

But what shocked me was the price of a Mars Bar or that peanut-fudgy bar, can't remember what it's called.....almost £1


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> When I was in the UK last month I found myself mentally converting the cost of things back to euros .... e.g. €3 for a cup of coffee.  Anyone else do this?


I converted the cost of a week's shopping back to euros & was absolutely horrified!!

all those bogofs are only any good if you actually want them - & I just couldn't afford decent fresh fruit & veg -


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> But what shocked me was the price of a Mars Bar or that peanut-fudgy bar, can't remember what it's called.....almost £1


That has shocked me too, being slightly chocoholic...
But did you know that the Mars Bar you buy in Spain is most likely to be smaller and have a different taste to the one you buy in the UK?
IMO the Spanish one may be cheaper, but it's not as nice.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> that peanut-fudgy bar, can't remember what it's called.....almost £1


Isn't that the one that used to be called MaraTHON then became what one does with regard to jokes about ladies' underwear - Snickers. It irritates the hell out of me when perfectly good names for things have to be modified (a.k.a. dumbed down) for the dim Americans such as the Madness of King George III had to drop the 'III' so that they didn't go looking for the Madness of King George I and II; or Treats got changed to M&M or is it W&W, or 3&3, or ε&ε


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> No...but where did you drink that coffee?? Fortnum and Masons? Harvey Nicks?
> 
> I usually pay no more than £1.40 for a cup of coffee....but no way as good as my glass of coffee for 0,80 in our village, I must admit.
> 
> But what shocked me was the price of a Mars Bar or that peanut-fudgy bar, can't remember what it's called.....almost £1


Costa Coffee in Brockenhurst. Only place open that my mum could hobble into. Coffee was almost undrinkable.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Costa Coffee in Brockenhurst. Only place open that my mum could hobble into. Coffee was almost undrinkable.


Brockenhurst!!!!!! I remember it well..

My dad's mother lived in Lymington....over half a century ago, mind.
I used to spend weekends with her when I was very young. She was Irish and the house was full of religious statues and pictures of the BVM looking very Irish with want looked to me like the Mountains of Mourne in the background.

I have so very many happy memories of the New Forest....

Coffee is awful in the UK, isn't it...Hard for someone like me who gets nausea at the smell of tea...
Is it as difficult to get a decent cup of tea in the UK? I've often wondered...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Brockenhurst!!!!!! I remember it well..
> 
> My dad's mother lived in Lymington....over half a century ago, mind.
> I used to spend weekends with her when I was very young. She was Irish and the house was full of religious statues and pictures of the BVM looking very Irish with want looked to me like the Mountains of Mourne in the background.
> ...


Oh stop moaning drink beer


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Brockenhurst!!!!!! I remember it well..
> 
> My dad's mother lived in Lymington....over half a century ago, mind.
> I used to spend weekends with her when I was very young. She was Irish and the house was full of religious statues and pictures of the BVM looking very Irish with want looked to me like the Mountains of Mourne in the background.
> ...


It may actually have been in Lymington - we were staying in a holiday cottage in Sway, which is midway between the two. Very pretty but a bit too Countryside Alliance for me.

I only wanted a small Americano, but they gave me a massive cup so heavy I needed two hands to lift it and it tasted like dishwater.

The only place I know of in the UK where you can get a decent cup of tea is the Harbour Fish Restaurant in Whitstable. Peter Cushing used to go there for tea. It's probably been turned into a tapas bar now though.


----------

